# Anxiety!!!!



## Stacie1019 (Mar 16, 2008)

I have been suffering through anxiety for about three years now. I do not know what to do, because I have tried different methods on how to cope with it. Now it is greatly affecting my household. My husband can't rely on me he pretty much stated, and he now talks down to me. A month or so ago he told me he wanted to help me cope with my anxiety by being supportive and praising me everytime I make a step in the right direction, but after one episode, he said he's done with it because he felt as if I wasn't encouraging to him. 

I do not know what to do because my anxiety won't let me go and work for a company. I know I can get better without medication, (I tried that once and it didn't go too well), but I do not know what to do about him. He gets so easily frustrated whenever I mention that I have anxiety, and even though he told me he would help, tonight he told me that he does not want me to telling him whenever I feel anxious because he'll probably get irritated. 

I'm stuck between a rock and a hard place, because in order for me to get better, I was leaning on him for moral support, and now he seems as though he's lost all hope and given up. What should I do? This issue has threatened a divorce a couple times already!!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

Have a doctor tell him what you need from him.

dracois


----------



## shane33 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have suffered from anxiety for 4 years now and through self education and medication i have been getting better but it is not easy go see your dr. and he/she can help you get in the right direction you will probably need some counceling but trust me go do it or your life will be torn apart. People who do not suffer from anxiety cannot understand what the problem is.I know i speak from experiance go get some help.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

As Draconis pointed out, I would strongly urge both you and your husband to become fully engaged with a physician that can provide you with options for dealing with this.

I got a bit of 'you are going it alone' vibe from your post. You need a support system, and guidance provided by a professional.

The best unprofessional advice I can give you, is to consider an exercise routine if you are not already doing so. Exercise is without question, the single best bit of self-help you can do for yourself both physically and emotionally.


----------



## izz4u2mm (May 26, 2008)

Stacie...please hang in there and go see your doctor. Don't let your hubby get you down. If he had anxiety like you do..believe me he would be on bending knees!!!. Seek a little counseling for the 2 of u and let him understand whats really going on and how you might feel. I was took down by my W for the same reason for many years until she learned that if she really loved me she would have to accept my illness and stay with me. I suffered alot with her and wanted to run away for a long time but I kept on seeking help from doctors, therapists etc. I educated myself and my wife in and about anxiety disorder. You hang in there baby!!! Maybe some mild meds might help but please don't get heavy duty meds like I had been taking for many years ...it only made me worst with the side effects. Consult a doctor.
Come on Stacie you can do it.
Manny


----------



## possum (Jun 4, 2008)

There have beeen a LOT of advances in the past several years with regards to anti-depressants and anxiety treatements. There are very real physical effects on our bodies that result from imbalances in our brain chemistry. We usually get there very slowly over the course of months if not years so we're not aware of just how far we've gone. I urge you to talk to your doctor about the many drug choices available for treatment. 

One other comment: You don't need your husband's support to deal with this. Ultimately, we all have to deal with this sort of thing on our own. After you've got this under control, you may have a lot of resentment towards him for not helping you get through it. Please understand that he is just a human being and he simply cannot understand what you're going through. If you haven't gone through this sort of thing - you really just have no idea.


----------



## tahoehandyman (Jul 6, 2008)

I wish I had good advice for you. But I seem to have the same problem(s). I have anxioty and need help. The other peoples comments are feeling very helpful, seeking help/meds. I definetly simpathize with you I also wish the best for you and yours. I waited to long to get help and my wife and I are going through a seperation right now. I'm not sure she realizes how much I need her support. I think that would make things for all of us with issues cope better. Sorry to ramble, But once again I sincerly hope things get better for you fast!


----------



## honey28 (Aug 1, 2008)

My husband suffers from both depression and anxiety. I love him dearly and I completely understand his condition, I actually have a degree in psychology and work in the healthcare profession. However, I still find his condition taxing at times. It is very hard and stressful at times to deal with his issues. Sometimes I don't know if I can handle it. We also have children. I know it is not his fault (nor is it yours) but that doesn't negate my feelings (or your husbands). On the bright side, there is hope. We go to counseling together and individually. The couples counseling gives us both insight on the other persons perspective and plight, while the individual allows me to vent and gain some valuable and constructive ways to deal. Just be understanding towards your husband because he is going thru something too and when you suffer he does too and vice versa. Good Luck.


----------



## tahoehandyman (Jul 6, 2008)

Thank you for your response/support. Just a little corection to your response though, I'm the man shes the wife. She also won't agree to any kind of counciling. I think she is confused and i'm getting to the point of no return. I don't want to give up but I can't take much more rejection. Or everything is my fault. I have questioned myself and thought it is all me. But I've been to counciling, and talked to new friends, and thought long and hard, It seems to be unanomous everyone thinks i'm fine. Of course not perfect, I am insecure to some extent. I belive everyone has problems but excuses aside, Its becoming overwhelming. I am starting to wonder if she is just done with me but knows I am a good guy and doesn't want to let me go completly. After she is done having all this fun I kind of expect her to ask me back into her life. Anyways thanks to all for the venting I almost feel better. I am going to hang out with my 8 year old son and have fun at the pool!! Hope everyone has a good weekend.


----------



## noodik23 (Sep 25, 2008)

Hello everyone , 

I have been suffering with anxiety now for 8 years , I am nearly 30 years old and have a beautifull family , I am about to get married in 7 weeks and my anxiety is at its worst !!
At the moment i am suffering so bad that i cant look after my children , i cant eat or sleep , my poor partner has had to take time off work which is not good and i had to beg my gp to give me diazepan just to calm me down for a few hours.

I feel so scared this is going to ruin my wedding day i have worked so hard on , i am so scared i am going to let this ruin my family life . I just cant cope with the way its making me feel , the headaches the stomach cramps and sickness , and i feel so bad all the time i am barely leaving the house .

I just don't know what to do anymore and feel totally lost , no one i know understands . I need to know i am going to feel better soon or i don't know what i will do !!

any advice anyone ??????


----------



## MEM (Sep 15, 2008)

HI,I am also an anxiety sufferer, I am been trying to cope with it for the past three years. I was put on meds, but i found all my emotions were taken away, so with my doc's help I slowly reduced my meds to a more comfortable dose. Now i am doing ok. Another thing that has been beneficial for me is practicing a form of meditation. Now, when I do a task I focus on staying in the moment, whether or not it is doing the dishes or completing tasks at work. I just try to focus on what i am doing, until I am interrupted to focus on something else. try it, and see if it works.
It took me about three months to perfect this technique, in the beginning I allowed those anxious thoughts to interfere with my focus, now i can successfully go about a half a day, with out any anxious and/or negative thoughts. I also found, because i could keep my focus, i was able to complete tasks alot quicker therefor relieving some anxiety.


----------

